# alabai



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

persian taibadi alabai


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

sangsari alabai


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

alabai


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

good looking dogs....but WHY do people feel the need to chop off the dogs ears? they would look so much better w/ them.....maybe we should start chopping off the peoples ears!!!!!!!!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Are these the same as Central Asian Ovcharka? I've seen only two of them, ever. Below is one of them, REALLY pretty dog!


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

tirluc said:


> good looking dogs....but WHY do people feel the need to chop off the dogs ears? they would look so much better w/ them.....maybe we should start chopping off the peoples ears!!!!!!!!


if they dont chop the ears the wolves will


----------



## Poria (Mar 9, 2012)

Avie said:


> Are these the same as Central Asian Ovcharka? I've seen only two of them, ever. Below is one of them, REALLY pretty dog!
> 
> View attachment 34508


if you mean central asian shepherd yes central asian shepherd has difrent types in every country in persia we have 5 types of it


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Awesome looking dogs!! I'll have to write them down; I've been keeping a list of really rare breeds and have to add this guy too.


----------

